# Reptile eyes



## Veho (Jan 6, 2013)

Found on imgur. 

Reptile eyes are weird and awesome. 





































































Also, goat.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 6, 2013)

You think you've got us fooled, huh? Pfft. It's nothing but Reptillian propaganda.

I know, I watch Alex Jones.


----------



## ouch123 (Jan 6, 2013)

Eye of Sauron...?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 6, 2013)

And your point is..............................................................?


----------



## Gahars (Jan 6, 2013)

UglyIdiot said:


> And your point is..............................................................?


 
I could ask you the same question 978 times over (and counting!).


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 6, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I could ask you the same question 978 times over (and counting!).


What?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 6, 2013)

UglyIdiot said:


> What?


 
All of your posts are shit.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 6, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> All of your posts are shit.


What the fuck is your problem? Do you like making arguments and fights? Where the hell did you come from in this discussion?


----------



## Janthran (Jan 6, 2013)

Goat eyes see into your soul.

Just kidding, goats are stupid


----------



## Gahars (Jan 6, 2013)

UglyIdiot said:


> What the fuck is your problem? Do you like making arguments and fights? Where the hell did you come from in this discussion?


 
Pro Tip: It's only a fight if you choose to fight.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2013)

UglyIdiot said:


> What the fuck is your problem? Do you like making arguments and fights? Where the hell did you come from in this discussion?


He was answering your question. Gahars was referencing your total post count, and saying that they were all pointless.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh boy looks like another LegendaryTemper meltdown in progress.

Pop the popcorn and grab your Snuggies, it's gonna be good.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 7, 2013)

Castiel said:


> He was answering your question. Gahars was referencing your total post count, and saying that they were all pointless.


Same as Gahars, his all was pointless. 





Gahars said:


> Pro Tip: It's only a fight if you choose to fight.


I didn't choose to fight.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2013)

UglyIdiot said:


> Same as Gahars, his all was pointless.


Actually, Gahars has a lot of pointfull posts.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 7, 2013)

Better find my butthurt folder again.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 7, 2013)

Castiel said:


> Actually, Gahars has a lot of *pointfull* posts.


Titled to my own opinion and you're too. I find his posts pointless because he's never serious. All he does is add puns each time, and it's just stupid. 
+
**pointful*


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2013)

UglyIdiot said:


> Titled to my own opinion and you're too. I find his posts pointless because he's never serious. All he does is add puns each time, and it's just stupid.
> +
> **pointful*


I'll just leave this here as proof.
Also, I'm pretty sure neither of those are words. Although I could be mistaken


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 7, 2013)

Castiel said:


> *I'll just leave here as proof*
> *Also, I'm pretty* sure neither of those are words. Although I could be mistaken


**I'll leave just leave this here as proof*. *Also, i'm pretty sure neither of those are words. Although, I could be mistaken. *


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2013)

UglyIdiot said:


> **I'll just leave this here as proof.*


Fixed. Also, thanks.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 7, 2013)

Being a Grammar/Spelling Nazi doesn't help your cause. It just makes you look like more of a twat.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 7, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Being a Grammar/Spelling Nazi doesn't make help your cause. It just makes you look like more a twat.


*******************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************DOESN'T HELP YOUR CAUSE*

U R ONE CHEEKY CUNT M8 I WILL WRECK U I SWEAR ON MY MUMS LIFE


----------



## Gahars (Jan 7, 2013)

UglyIdiot said:


> I didn't choose to fight.


 
No, you're _choosing_ to fight and argue. That's the crucial distinction.

Also, if you're going to be needlessly anal about minor spelling errors, you should probably start with your own posts.



UglyIdiot said:


> Same as Gahars, his all was pointless.


 


UglyIdiot said:


> Titled to my own opinion and you're too.


 
Etc., etc.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jan 7, 2013)

Why does LegendaryTemper keep changing his name?
You can keep changing underwear, but you're still an ass and the posts that come out of you are still shit.

On topic: I have the best reptile eyes.


----------



## Arras (Jan 9, 2013)

http://r33b.net/ Felt like posting this somewhere. If it belongs anywhere, it's in this topic.


----------



## Veho (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Jan 9, 2013)

Veho said:


>


 
Oh my gosh, that's from my favorite movie. I love Eragon!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 9, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Oh my gosh, that's from my favorite movie. I love Eragon!


Not sure if sarcastic...or generally enthralled... damn... lets assume legit...
Read the books?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 9, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Not sure if sarcastic...or generally enthralled... damn... lets assume legit...
> Read the books?


 
You actually thought he was serious?

LOL


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 9, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> You actually thought he was serious?
> 
> LOL


I liked the books Hyro. I liked the books.
leave it yeah?


----------



## Gahars (Jan 9, 2013)

Illegit, actually.

Let's just say that Paolini has a habit of _dragon_ his books out and leave it at that.


----------

